# DIEMACO PDW & CF WEAPONS/TACTICS DISPLAY



## humint (28 Jan 2004)

This SAT, 31 JAN 2004, from 0800 to 1630, there will be an equipment and tactics display at the Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders of Canada, Hamilton, Ontario. 

The unit will be show-casing its weapons, weapons simulator (SATS trainer), equipment, and urban ops tactics. Combat Engineers will also be on hand to show off their demolitions expertise. The Argylls is the only unit in the CF with its own Mobile Urban Warfare Training Site (MUWT). Experts from the Gagetown Inf Battleschool will also be on hand to observe/discuss the demos.

Diemaco, the makers of the C7A1, will also be present to show off its line of PDW, CT, Law enforcement, and military weapons, including the new C7A2.

Location: 
200 James Street North
John Foote Armoury, Hamilton

Parking: 
Municipal Parking lot on Mulberry St, across from Armoury

Timings:
0800 to 1630 --> Equipment/Weapons Displays
1300 --> Address by LCol Compton, CO, ASH of C
1330 to 1530 --> Urban Ops Tactics Demos

More on the Argylls:

www.ashofc.ca
www.sentex.net/argylls

OR CALL -- > 905 541 ARMY


----------



## jonsey (28 Jan 2004)

Wow, this just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## scm77 (28 Jan 2004)

Would the C7A2 that they are showing be the same one we are getting?  If it is I guess that means it is completed, so does anybody have any pictures of the final model?  I saw the ones on CASR but it said that isn‘t final.

Also any pictures of the PDW?


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (28 Jan 2004)

You know what would have been so much better...if we had the fuggin tac vests for this demo so people and the media could see us with the new gucci kit and not the crappy web gear.


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (28 Jan 2004)

Oh ya, and the Deputy Minister of Defence will be there too.


----------



## Slumsofsackville (28 Jan 2004)

Pfff PDW are just for the jeep jockies. I have seen Pics of the PDW, Not a supprise, H&K


----------



## Thompson_JM (28 Jan 2004)

jeep jockies???

man... im a trucker and we still have these Freekin C7‘s

Id kill for a compact little 5.56er


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (28 Jan 2004)

does anyone here know if Fort York Armoury or Aurora Armoury hold events such as this? And if so, where could I get ahold of a schedule or location where i can keep an eye out for such events?

Im dying to catch one..


----------



## portcullisguy (28 Jan 2004)

Shortbus:  No, not really.  These events are unit sponsored, and the Toronto units don‘t often have the money.  What is a bit more common is "open house" events what happen once in a while, where some displays will be put out and maybe civvies who are thinking of joining might get a free IMP.

My unit has done recruiting drives on some of the local college campuses, but each time we need permission from the school, and there are no major displays, etc.

But keep your ears open anyway... and once you‘re trained and regularly parading, you can always pass suggestions up the chain of command.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (28 Jan 2004)

thanx portcullisguy, Im definatly going to keep a sharp eye and tuned ear for anything of this one


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (28 Jan 2004)

We have one (Tor Scots) coming to F.Y.A. in the spring. Maybe. And we might get choppers on our next ex too.(sarcasm)The CO has been throwing the idea around and asking us for input. What is a MUWT? 4x8 sheets of plywood with hinges. Sort of a collapsable kill house? sounds cool. We suggested the same kind of idea. You make it?


----------



## Slumsofsackville (28 Jan 2004)

I know, but they going with 5.7, 4.63 ETC, Non nato rounds.

All our truckers got C7‘s.


----------



## Thompson_JM (29 Jan 2004)

Its kinda funny the issue Zipperheads C8‘s... 

like they really need them with a 105mm, or a 76mm(is it?) on the cougars? it just seems to me that if they need to use the rifle, something has gone dreadfully wrong..

ok, in all honesty, they need a rifle... im just jealous thats all.... I just think the CF should have ordered more C8‘s at the beggining..


----------



## Slumsofsackville (29 Jan 2004)

They still need a Firearm/Rifle, if there tank breaks down,(have to exit the tank, or damage and Gotta Run). Also in FIBUA you would have tanks, so you trade them off for your‘s C7‘s.. Everybody needs a weapon. They leave ther tanks once in a wile, so they need something to defend.


----------



## humint (29 Jan 2004)

I‘ve heard, but can‘t confirm, that Diemaco is bringing in a whole whack of high-speed, low-drag gear/weapons. I‘m not too sure what sort of PDW they are bringing (I haven‘t seen the kit list), but I‘m guessing its the new hi tech stuff they have on their website. The C7A2 should be what they are about to make for the CF.

Not only do tankers and drivers need carbines, but my view is that officers need ‘em too. Hey, it‘s not as if we can hit targets anyway, so ya might as well give us something we can carry with our junior general‘s kit. 

MUWT = Mobile Urban Warfare Training. The sight is a fully constructed house or structure built on modules. Each module can be restacked, broken down, re-constructed to form a different type of house, etc. We built this in-house, so what that means is we own it and can use it whenever we won‘t, such as on parade night. No need to call ahead to book or schedule ‘cause it‘s right there for us.


----------



## humint (29 Jan 2004)

by the way, the Diemaco website is here:

 http://www.diemaco.com/


----------



## finbar (29 Jan 2004)

Humit: Missed the O grp. Storm stayed in "Stalingrad" last night. Any idea of timings and tasks? Are we doing "meet & greet" (grease)? OPFOR, Assault etc... or this way to the Mess, Sir!


----------



## Thompson_JM (29 Jan 2004)

Oh i know they need one.. I was more or less just jokeing.. 

I know every soldier needs a personal weapon.
I just wish that DND had ordered more C8‘s so everyone who needed one could get one... but hey. im just happy we have enough rifles period!

and i also know armoured boys need C8‘s too.. those C7‘s can barely fit in an Iltis let alone a LAV...


----------



## Slumsofsackville (29 Jan 2004)

These Are the PDW CF "thinking" of getting. 

H&K Mp7 (SMG PDW) 4.6 x 30 mm 
FN 5.7 (Pistol) 5.7mm
FN P90 (SMG PDW) 5.7mm 
H&K UCP (Pistol) 4.6 x 30 mm 
And a 4" C7 5.56mm 

All of them are PDW Rounds or most of them. And Most of these guns, are Hightech space guns , Diddn‘t think of kiss (keep it simple stupid)


----------



## humint (29 Jan 2004)

I bet ya dollars to donuts that the CF will go with something that is 5.56 MM, as we already have supply problems as it is (both acquisition and transport). Can you imagine having a load of PDWs and not having ammo to fire with it. 

Oh my God, kinda like how the reserves don‘t have any ammo. Weird!

BUDGET CUTS ... BUDGET CUTS ... YOU‘RE DEAD. COME ON, I SAID YOUR DEAD!


----------



## humint (29 Jan 2004)

Seamus: Email the Adj --> He‘s got all the info. I‘m tasked to running the recruit side, so I‘m not involved with the VIP stuff.


----------



## leopard11 (30 Jan 2004)

Humint,
does this event cost any money to get in? i heard rumours around the armouries yesterday it was 20$ or so,  also do we have to call ahead to say we are coming, or do we just show up, im really interested on coming to see it, btw the MUWT looks really awesome, i saw it all set up yesterday,  the thing is incredible,  even has hockey rink style boards around the armouries for spectators.


----------



## kurokaze (30 Jan 2004)

****!t humint, you guys are holding interesting stuff while I‘m on ex... I‘m gonna have to steal a couple of pages from your playbook for our unit   

BTW, what arrangements did you have to make to get Diemaco to come in?


----------



## jonsey (31 Jan 2004)

Woo! This rocked! I have to say that it was an excellent display and demonstration. It was a great experience, not just watching, but before today I never shot or even held a gun. 

I just have to say that if I hadn‘t already decided that I want to join, today would have.


----------



## leopard11 (31 Jan 2004)

as a riley recruit, it is very hard for me to say this (lol jk)a job well done to the argylls, very good demonstration, i especially enjoyed shooting the simuntion (my first time),  but most of all i enjoyed the brawl that broke out between 4-5 argylls during a demonstration practice in front of 30-40 spectators, lol


----------



## humint (1 Feb 2004)

Hey Guys/Gals:

Thanks to everyone for coming out, and I hope you had a good time. And, special thanks to Leopard for the vote of confidence on the displays. I must have talked to a half-dozen RHLI recruits yesterday, and they all seemed to love it. Now, all I have to do is covince you guys to switch to the Argylls!

Koru: Best way to get Diemaco at your unit is to call them. They will jump at the opportunity to impress CF members, especially since they are trying to win the new CF contract to replace the sidearm.

Keep an eye out for future events, as we have some special things planned for the near future.


----------

